# Aaron Franklin



## 2506 (Oct 15, 2010)

Reading his book. Just got it and half way through. Good read.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

He was in Houston for e benefit on Sunday...wife really enjoyed his briskest


----------



## njtallman (Aug 3, 2017)

Aaron, I met this man at his place in Austin, he talked to me about how he does brisket, that I don't do, and I talked to him about spinning hogs which is something he dose not do. Very nice man, I was saddened to hear about his fire.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Spinning hogs?


----------



## njtallman (Aug 3, 2017)

Spinning hogs, northern term for rotisserie cooking. Usually a 100 pound hog.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> Spinning hogs?


Made me think of a gal I met once in college after a whole lot of beer. :cheers:


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Made me think of a gal I met once in college after a whole lot of beer. :cheers:


Must have been a heavy duty ceiling fan. :cheers:


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Well..... this has put a whole new spin on BBQ.

Aaron to ceiling fans.... Love it!


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

Been reading Aaronâ€™s book and watching his videos. Man knows his stuff. Little bit too OCD for me to duplicate but will certainly steal some of his ideas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Main things I got from him....use really good meat, keep a really clean fire. All there is to it.....


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

BretE said:


> Main things I got from him....use really good meat, keep a really clean fire. All there is to it.....


And wrap in paper............


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

BretE said:


> Main things I got from him....use really good meat, keep a really clean fire. All there is to it.....





daddyeaux said:


> And wrap in paper............


I did a fine job on my brisket yesterday for my talent and equipment but wrapped in foil because I could not find any paper. What exactly is it called and who sells it? Local stores told me to use the parchment paper but I did not do that.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Flounder Face said:


> I did a fine job on my brisket yesterday for my talent and equipment but wrapped in foil because I could not find any paper. What exactly is it called and who sells it? Local stores told me to use the parchment paper but I did not do that.


Search Amazon for pink butcher paper. The 24â€ roll works much better than the 18â€









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks Stink!


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

agree on the 24. I got the 18 and usually have to use 2 pieces.


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

I must be one of the few that wasnâ€™t impressed by Franklinâ€™s BBQ. I much prefer Coopers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

rmiller4292 said:


> I must be one of the few that wasnâ€™t impressed by Franklinâ€™s BBQ. I much prefer Coopers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's good but not good enough to stand in line for hours. You can reserve some to skip the line but there is a minimum of $100 I believe.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

rmiller4292 said:


> I must be one of the few that wasnâ€™t impressed by Franklinâ€™s BBQ. I much prefer Coopers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Coopers way over priced for BBQ,

john


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Walmart sells the butcher paper. Be sure and get unwaxed paper. The pink is best.


----------



## 2506 (Oct 15, 2010)

I called Oren and they directed me to my local distributor here in Austin.
Oren International
675 South Pace Blvd.
Pensacola, FL 32502

Phone: 850.433.9080
Fax: 850.433.6777

Good informative website as well.
http://www.oren-intl.com/pink-butcher-paper


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

In Houston you can buy it at Allied Kenco.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I ordered my roll online from the site webstaurantstore.com
They had a good selection and good prices. Got the roll in 2 days.


----------



## 2506 (Oct 15, 2010)

Now looking for an inexpensive dispenser for my paper and heavy duty foil. Both 18" long.
daddyeaux, could you measure the roll diameter before you use too much. Too late to measure mine. Thanks.


----------



## McGuyver (Aug 23, 2004)

I just picked up a 150' roll on amazon, looks like 3 1/4" diameter. Please post up any good dispensers you find. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2506 (Oct 15, 2010)

So far. : https://www.webstaurantstore.com/specializedpage.cfm?index=10187&order=price_asc
Haven't looked extensively. May have to build one. My paper is 8" and heavy foil 6" diameter x 18" long. 
Can't believe all the uses for the paper around the kitchen. Then ends up as fire a starter.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I have the 700' roll, so I will measure but sure it is 7 or 8" in diameter.
Those paper holders are kind of pricey.
I'm going to look at the restaurant supply store and see if they are any cheaper.


----------

